# 87 years ago today ...



## Stickgrappler (Sep 22, 2014)

87 years ago today - Gene Tunney X Jack Dempsey II aka The Long Count Fight

Enjoy!

THIS DATE IN HISTORY: Gene Tunney X Jack Dempsey II (Sep 22, 1927) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Sep 23, 2014)

I've always been a Gene Tunney fan, great to see that fight again. Thanks, brother.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Sep 23, 2014)

Very cool!

---------------

... and 88 years ago on this date, the first fight between these 2 champs!

THIS DATE IN HISTORY: Jack Dempsey X Gene Tunney I (Sep 23, 1926) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------

